# HELP!! fast please :-)



## JogboyDK (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi all. I need some stuff to my engine. 

I need
- *Bolts to put the gearbox on my engine*
- *Bolts to put starter on the block*
- *4 bolts to engine bridge*
- *And those bolts that keep the valve cover*

My car is a Nissan Primera p10 2,0i 115 hk 16valve 1994


----------



## JogboyDK (Jul 29, 2012)

*..*

Where can i buy it? Links will help really much


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Bolts should be available through your Nissan dealer or you could search for them in an auto salvage yard.


----------

